# 93 max SOHC fuel injectors and fuel in oil



## 93bluemax (Apr 28, 2008)

I have noticed and increase in quanity of oil in the dipstick over the past few months. I have drained it out once to exactly at the full mark and it keeps increasing. First thought it was antifreeze so I pulled a sample and sent it off. Came back without any traces of glycol, but did show moderate/excess fuel dilution of 4.3%. Leaky injector?? Ohm tested all injectors and they all test in spec. Have checked ECM for diagnostic codes and get 55 which means functions normally. Thought I might have some worn piston rings so did a compression check and all were around 175 psi fairly close to each other. Changed the oil and filled exactly to the full mark again and have been monitoring the level. It is creeping up like before. Car runs great otherwise, idles smooth and has decent performance although it used to be better. Have not had any rough running like would be present with an injector not firing. Does have a shimmy about 55mph but I think that is my allignment that needs to be adjusted. Could I have a leaky injector that is letting fuel pass into the oil? How do I diagnose this or do I just replace them all with a set of used injectors. Forgot to mention I did pull the intake plenum off and the fuel rail and pressurized it to make sure there were no leaks. None found. Leakage has to be coming from injectors, but how to diagnose which one? Pulled spark plugs after driving but couldn't really tell that one had more fuel after another. Sorry for the long post, but I have done a ton to this car for this problem and am not sure where to go next. Thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

look at your spark plugs, find the one that is reading rich and there is the begining of your search


----------

